# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Vitamin D steigert Risiko für hellen Hautkrebs

## Samy

Artikel aus "SpringerMedizin, Medizin, Dermatologie", die mir zugeleitet wurde (und online für registerierte Fachärzte zugänglich ist)

Basaliom  Spinaliom: *Vitamin D steigert Risiko für hellen Hautkrebs
*
Bereits ein 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin-D-Spiegel im Normbereich scheint signifikant mit einem erhöhten Risiko für einen weißen Hautkrebs assoziiert zu sein. Je weiter der Wert ansteigt, desto mehr nimmt, einer amerikanischen Studie zufolge, auch das Karzinomrisiko zu.

Zwischen 1997 und 2001 waren 3223 Teilnehmer der Kohortenstudie in Einrichtungen der amerikanischen Gesundheitsvorsorge (HMO) auf Osteoporose oder eine niedrige Knochendichte untersucht worden. Die überwiegend weiblichen Patienten (89,3%) waren im Mittel 65,9 Jahre alt und wurden im Schnitt 9,8 Jahre beobachtet. Im Rahmen dieser Vorsorge war u.a. auch der Vitamin-D-Spiegel (25-OHD) ermittelt worden.

Bei 2257 Patienten ergab die Laboruntersuchung einen unzureichenden Vitamin-D-Wert (< 30 ng/ml). Nur bei 966 Patienten wurden ausreichende 25-OHD-Werte (≥ 30 ng/ml) gemessen. Bei 240 Patienten wurde innerhalb der Studienzeit ein nicht melanozytärer Hautkrebs (NMSC) diagnostiziert. Dabei handelte es sich in 49 Fällen um ein spinozelluläres Karzinom (SCC), bei 163 Patienten um ein Basalzellkarzinom (BCC) und bei 28 wurden beide Karzinomtypen nachgewiesen.

*Risiko beginnt schon im Normbereich
*Wurde die Höhe des Vitamin-D-Spiegels mit der Anzahl an Krebserkrankungen korreliert, ergab sich folgendes Bild: Bereits ab einem Wert von 15 ng/ml stieg das Risiko. Je höher der 25-OHD-Spiegel lag, desto höher war das Risiko für einen nicht melanozytären Hautkrebs (25-OHD < 19 ng/ml: OR 1; 25-OHD 1924 ng/ml: OR 1,3; 25-OHD 2530 ng/ml: OR 1,4; 25-OHD ≥ 31 ng/ml: OR 1,6 bzw. adjustierte OR 1,8; 95% KI 1,12,9).

Wurden die Krebsarten im einzelnen betrachtet, ergaben sich zwar keine signifikanten Unterschiede, es zeichneten sich aber dennoch erhöhte Risiken für Patienten mit höheren 25-OHD-Spiegeln ab: SCC adjustierte OR 1,8; 95% KI 1,12,9 und BCC adj. OR 1,7; 95% KI 1,02,9. Auch bei der Untersuchung der weniger UV-exponierten Körperstellen zeigte sich ein nicht signifikanter Anstieg des NMSC-Risikos mit dem 25-OHD-Wert (2,2; 95% KI 0,77,0).

*In künftigen Studien Störfaktoren ausschließen
*Mehrere Studien haben bislang den Zusammenhang zwischen Vitamin-D-Spiegel, Vitamin-D-Bedarf und verschiedenen Krebsarten untersucht. Vor allem im Hinblick auf das Basalzellkarzinom sind die Daten jedoch bislang widersprüchlich. Um den Einfluss wichtiger Störfaktoren auszuschließen, halten die Studienautoren eine repräsentative Untersuchung für notwendig, bei der sowohl Informationen über das Ausmaß der UV-Exposition und weitere Risikofaktoren als auch über Essgewohnheiten und eine Vitamin-D-Supplementation mit berücksichtigt werden.

publiziert am: 22.8.2011 9:30 Autor: Dr. Christine Starostzik Quelle: springermedizin.de basierend auf: Eide M. J. et al. VitaminD and Nonmelanoma Skin Cancer in a Health Maintenance Organsization Cohort. Archives of Dermatology 2011; online first Aug 15, 2011

----------


## paul007

..... das ist ja wieder eine Nachricht !
Ich war der Meinung und so ist es auch überall zu lesen, dass Basaliome ein Spätschaden von zu intensiver Sonnenbestrahlung sind.
Sollten sich alle hellhäutigen Betroffenen - vor allem diejenigen, die eine größere Dosis nehmen - aufgrund dieser Erkenntnis sodann überlegen, zu reduzieren oder zu verzichten ?
RudolfHH, was meinst Du denn dazu ?

Gruß - und noch einen schönen Sonntagabend !
Ulla

----------


## hans.z

Danke für die Einstellung dieser Publikation. 
Gibt sie doch Gelegenheit, wieder einmal über die zusätzliche Einnahme von Vitamin D (eigentlich ein Hormon) zu diskutieren.

Die Ätiologie (Pathogenese) von Basaliomen und Spinaliomen wird heute überwiegend auf eine übermäßige UV-A und B-Exposition zurückgeführt. Die Entstehung liegt zwischen <5-10-15 Jahren.

Die Aussage der Studie zur angeblich schädigenden Wirkung von Vitamin D ist wohl eher ein Zufallsbefund, der erst noch entsprechend verifiziert werden muß. Darauf weisen die Autoren selbst hin:




> *In künftigen Studien Störfaktoren ausschließen
> *Mehrere Studien haben bislang den Zusammenhang zwischen Vitamin-D-Spiegel, Vitamin-D-Bedarf und verschiedenen Krebsarten untersucht. Vor allem im Hinblick auf das Basalzellkarzinom sind die Daten jedoch bislang widersprüchlich. Um den Einfluss wichtiger Störfaktoren auszuschließen, halten die Studienautoren eine repräsentative Untersuchung für notwendig, bei der sowohl Informationen über das Ausmaß der UV-Exposition und weitere Risikofaktoren als auch über Essgewohnheiten und eine Vitamin-D-Supplementation mit berücksichtigt werden.




Die publizierte Datenlage belegt bisher eher das Gegenteil zu Schaden/Nutzen einer Vitamin D-Gabe. 

*Ich persönlich werde auch völlig ruhig weiterhin 3.000 I.E./die einnehmen.***
*Sollte es wirklich bei mir zu einem diesbzgl. Befund kommen (der weiße Hautkrebs kann sehr früh diagnostiziert werden), werde ich auch die entsprechenden Therapien durchführen, denn Basaliome und Spinaliome sind bei früher Diagnose sehr gut kurativ therapierbar.***

Allerdings werde ich, wenn auch nicht überbewertet, diesen Hinweis im Hinterkopf behalten.

----------


## paul007

Und wie verhält man sich am besten, wenn schon Basaliome da waren und entfernt wurden ?
Mein Mann nimmt z.Z. 4.000 i.E.

Ulla

----------


## hans.z

> Und wie verhält man sich am besten, wenn schon Basaliome da waren und entfernt wurden ?
> Mein Mann nimmt z.Z. 4.000 i.E.
> 
> Ulla



Liebe Ulla,

mit Fern-Empfehlungen verhält es sich wie mit Fern-Diagnosen: Sie sind obsolet.

Für mich persönlich sind die Daten zu dünn und nicht verifiziert.
Wie man sich im Fall Deines Mannes verhält, kann hier und anderenorts wahrscheinlich niemand beantworten. Die Entscheidung muß wohl individuell getroffen werden.

Aber auch hier gilt wohl die allgemeingültige Empfehlung, die maligne Neoplasie mit der höchsten akuten Gefährdung zu behandeln. 

Bei einem bereits diagnostizierten Basaliom und/oder Spinaliom liegt wahrscheinlich die Entstehung schon eine längere Zeit zurück. Ob der nicht verifizierte Hinweis aus einer Studie mit anderer Zielsetzung zu einer Strategieänderung führen kann, muß man in erster Linie der Entscheidung des Patienten und seiner behandelnden Ärzte überantworten.

Die Frage ist, wie erfolgreich die bisherige Strategie über welchen Zeitraum war und ob man bereit ist, eine Komponente aus einer vielleicht erfolgreichen Langzeitstrategie aufgrund eines vagen Hinweises entgegen der bisherigen Datenlage zu eliminieren.


Insofern kann zumindest ich die Frage nicht beantworten. Sorry!

Aber vielleicht gibt es kompetentere Empfehlungen, die Euch weiterhelfen können. 

Liebe Grüße
hans.z

----------


## LowRoad

*Vitamin D steigert Risiko für hellen Hautkrebs
*
danke SAMY, dass Du mir die Gelegenheit gibst hier mal allgemein auf die Beurteilung von Studien einzugehen. Dies hier scheint ein wirklich offensichtliches Beispiel für Fehlinterpretation zu sein. Alleine schon die Überschrift der *Original-Studie* klingt etwas neutraler, weniger reisserisch:

*"Vitamin D and Nonmelanoma Skin Cancer in a Health Maintenance Organization Cohort"
[Vitamin D und Nicht-Melanom-Hautkrebs in einer Versorgungsstudie]
*
Studiendesign und Ergebnis:
Es wurden etwa 3000 überwiegend postmenopausalen Frauen bezüglich Osteoporose untersucht. Dazu wurde eine Base-Line Vit.-D3 Bestimmung (25-OHD) durchgeführt. Nach etwa 10 Jahren trat Non-Melanoma-Skin-Cancer in der Gruppe mit den höchsten Vit-D3 Werten etwa häufiger auf. 

Conclusions: 
An increased baseline serum 25-OHD level was significantly associated with an increased NMSC risk. This association was positive, though nonsignificant on less UV-exposed body sites, and UV exposure remains a likely confounder. The complex and confounded relationship of vitamin D, UV, and NMSC makes classic epidemiological investigation difficult in the absence of carefully measured history of cumulative UV exposure.

[Schlussfolgerung: Ein erhöhter Basis Serum 25-OHD-Wert war signifikant mit einem erhöhten Risiko für NMSC (Non-Melanoma-Skin-Cancer) verbunden. Dieser Zusammenhang war positiv, aber nicht signifikant auf weniger UV-exponierten Stellen des Körpers, und UV-Exposition  bleibt wahrscheinlich ein Mitverursacher. Die komplexen und zusammenhängenden Verhältnisse von Vitamin-D, UV-Licht und NMSC  macht klassische epidemiologische Untersuchung schwierig, besonders bei Abwesenheit von sorgfältig gemessener kumulativer UV-Exposition in der Vergangenheit.]

Ja, wie soll ich sagen, dass klingt doch alles viel weniger reisserisch. Hier ist wohl eine Studie, die eine interessante Hypothese aufstellen wollte, *auf dem Weg durch die Medienlandschaft etwas "überspitzt" worden*. Was ist also dran an Vitamin-D und Skin-Cancer. Prinzipiell gibt es 4 Möglichkeiten:

*1.* Statistische Zufälligkeit, da nur eine Vit-D Bestimmung gemacht wurde
*2.* Vit-D erhöht Skin-Cancer Rate
*3.* Skin-Cancer erhöht Vitamin-D Werte
*4.* Skin-Cancer und Vitamin-D treten oft zusammen erhöht auf.

Wie wir vom PSA Wert wissen, sollte man eine Aussage NIE nur aufgrund eines Messwertes machen, aber genau das wird hier in der Studie getan. Vielleicht war die Dame mit ihrem Enkel am Vortag gerade am Baggersee, das würde ein extremes Ansteigend er Vitamin-D Werte erklären. Die statistische Breite von gut 3000 Teilnehmer, gleicht das aber wieder etwas aus, also weiter. Könnte Vit-D evt. Skin-Cancer verursachen, oder andersrum, also Skin-Cancer lässt den Vitamin-D Wert ansteigen? War bisher unbekannt aber natürlich könnte das sein. 

Was verursacht denn Skin-Cancer nach bisheriger Auffassung? Intensive UV Strahlung auf ungeschützte Haut.



Interessant, dass hauptsächlich Männer von Hautkrebs betroffen sind, ihre Erkrankungsrate seit Jahren deutlich ansteigt. Männer stehen nun nicht gerade im Verdacht glühende Anhänger von Nahrungsergänzungen wie z.B. Vitamin-D zu sein. Vermutet wird der mangelnde Sonnenschutz bei Männern, als Grund für das auseinander driften der Erkrankungsraten bei Männern und Frauen angesehen. UV-Strahlung schädigt die Haut und führt langfristig zu erhöhten Hautkrebsraten. *UV-Strahlung bewirkt aber auch höhere Vitamin-D Werte.* Liegt hier des Rätsels Lösung? Wahrscheinlich, denke ich, denn das wäre plausibel - offensichtlich.

Sicherheitshalber schauen wir noch mal schnell, was die med. Literatur zu Vitamin-D und Skin-Cancer zu sagen hat. Exemplarisch eine interessante* Interventions-Studie* der Stanford University aus 2011. Frauen bekamen 1000mg Kalzium + 400IU Vitamin-D3 (CaD) zur Osteoporose Prophylaxe.

Conclusion Vitamin D supplementation at a relatively low dose plus calcium did not reduce the overall incidence of NMSC or melanoma. However, in women with history of NMSC, CaD supplementation reduced melanoma risk, suggesting a potential role for calcium and vitamin D supplements in this high-risk group.  

[Fazit: Vitamin D-Supplementierung mit einer relativ niedrigen Dosis plus Calcium reduziert nicht die Inzidenz von NMSC oder dem Melanom. Doch bei Frauen die bereits NMSC hatten, reduziert CaD Ergänzung das Melanom-Risiko, was auf eine mögliche Rolle von Kalzium und Vitamin D-Präparate in dieser Hochrisiko-Gruppe schliessen lässt.]

Dieses prospektive Studiendesign scheint mir aussagekräftiger zu sein, und zeigt, dass gerade in therapeutischer Anwendung Vitamin-D3 Ergänzung, selbst in so geringer Dosierung, Vorteile bietet.

Sonst noch was? Schnupfen: *The Miracle of Vitamin D (and the common cold)
*
Wieviel Vitamin-D ist denn optimal, und wie erreiche ich das? Ich schätze mal, dass gut 60ng/ml als optimal angesehen werden kann. Ältere Menschen, bei denen oft die Bildung von Vit.-D in der Haut eingeschränkt ist, sollten ihren Vitamin-D Wert ab und zu mal überprüfen lassen, um ggf. zu intervenieren.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

einmal mehr danke ich Dir für Deine überzeugende Darstellung und Abwägung der Richtigkeit vermeintlicher Fakten. Lediglich in den Sommermonaten habe ich die tägliche Einnahme von Vigantoletten in der 1000er Variante abgesetzt. Der inzwischen verstorbene Prof. Schmidt-Gayk vom Labor-Limbach hatte mir immer wieder am Telefon dringend für meinen Kampf gegen das PCa geraten, für einen ausgeglichenen Vitamin D3-Haushalt im Körper zu sorgen. Seine Forschungen zu diesem Thema sind hier erwähnt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Schmidt-Gayk. Es ist ja in erster Linie UVB für die natürliche Bildung von D3 zuständig und das konnte man auch hierzulande in den letzten Wochen reichlich in Anspruch nehmen, wobei auch da dringend Sorgfalt zu empfehlen ist, um neben der Erythembildung Schlimmeres zu verhindern.

*"Zusammenkommen ist ein Beginn, zusammenbleiben ist ein Fortschritt, zusammenarbeiten ist ein Erfolg".
*(Henry Ford)

----------


## Samy

*Vitamin D steigert Risiko für hellen Hautkrebs
*
danke LowRoad für die Erläuterung (Korrektur der Fehlinterpretation). 
An diesem (wie Du treffend ausführst "reisserischen") Artikel ist bemerkenswert, dass die Wirkung von Vitamin D (die nicht nur für PCa sondern für alle Krebsarten) unumstritten geblieben ist, bezüglich der Dosishöhe in Frage gestellt wird - nachdem im Lauf der Zeit fast alle andere Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sich nicht als wirksam, sondern zum Teil auch als kontraproduktiv erwiesen haben. 
Auch wenn dieser reisserische Artikel irreführend ist, trägt er zur Überlegung bei, ob die in diesem Forum befürwortete höhe Dosis von Vitamin D wie auch Du mit 60ng/ml nahelegst:



> Wieviel Vitamin-D ist denn optimal, und wie erreiche ich das? Ich schätze mal, dass gut 60ng/ml als optimal angesehen werden kann. Ältere Menschen, bei denen oft die Bildung von Vit.-D in der Haut eingeschränkt ist, sollten ihren Vitamin-D Wert ab und zu mal überprüfen lassen, um ggf. zu intervenieren.


kontraprduktiv seien könnte. 
Zur Aufgabe der Medizin in 21. Jhdt zählt u.a., die optimale Dosis von Medikamten (je nach genetischer Veranlagung) individuell festzulegen. Bei Vitamin D ist ferner die geogrphische Gegebenheit (etwa ob jemand aus sonnigen Süden oder sonnenarmen Norden stammt nach der Devise des russischen Sprichworts: "Was die Deutschen umbringt, heilt die Russen") zu berücksichtigen. 
In der Hoffnung, dass die durch dieser Artikel ausgelöste Diskussion zur Erkenntnis beiträgt, dass alles, was nicht optimal (?) ist, kontraproduktiv wirkt, verbleib ich, Samy

----------


## RalfDm

Vielleicht darf ich in diesem Zusammenhang einmal wieder auf diesen Artikel verweisen?

Ralf

----------


## Samy

Lieber Ralf, 
als Du am 9.02.2011 auf Deine Übersetzung der Veröffentlichung  



> "Vitamin-D-Supplementierung: Eine Aktualisierung"


hingewiesen hast, machte Josef - drei Stunden später - auf folgende Gegenmeinung aufmerksam: 



> Vitamin D-Mangel in Deutschland oft überbewertet
> und weiteres ........ http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index....html#msg11191


Daraus ist u.a. zu entnehmen, dass man zu jeder Studie einen Gegenstudie ausfindig machen kann. 
Aus meinem folgenden Beitrag ist ferner zu entnehmen ist, dass aus meiner Sicht in diesem Forum die Bedeutung der Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel überschätzt und daher eine höhere Dosis empfohlen wird: 



> ... @Schorschel,  Auch ich unterschätze die Bedeutung der Immunabwehr nicht und verkenne auch nicht, dass ich durch die Immunsuppressiva statistisch einer 50-100 fachen großeren Gefahr ausgesetzt bin, an weitere Krebsarten zu erkranken. Bin aber der Meinung, dass hier die Bedeutung der Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel überschätzt wird. 
> Auch in der Medizin gilt der Grundsatz: "Was gestern galt, gilt heute nicht mehr" (...). Zu Beginn dieses Forums z.B. wurde ein aus Kurkuma und Tomatensaft zusammengesetztes Getränk als wirksames Mittel gegen die Tumorprogression propagiert. Einige Jahre später haben Studien bewiesen, dass Kurkuma (jedenfalls in roher Form) kontraproduktiv wirkt. Auch später wurden hier andere Wundermittel, darunter das von Rudolf propagierte hochdosierte Vitamin C empfohlen. Dank Urologen fs, der zuerst die Wirkung bejahte, war zu erfahren, dass laut Studien auch das hochdosierte Vitamin kontraproduktiv wirkt. Die Reihe der Fehl-Annahmen lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen. 
> Oft bin ich über die Liste der zahlreichen hochdosierten Medikamente, Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel entsetzt, die manche Forum-Teilnehmer einnehmen (wie Ertrinkende zum Strohhalm greifen). Dagegen erwäge ich zur Zeit auch Avodart abzusetzen (um die Nebenwirkungen meiner Medikamente zu reduzieren) und zwar aus folgender Überlegung: Wäre dieses Medikament tatsächlich auch bei bösartigen Prostata-Tumoren nach der RPE wirksam, dann wäre der Hersteller der Erste, der aus finanziellen Gründen Interesse hätte, eine erweiterte Zulassung durchzusetzen. Du sieht, dass wir auch diesbezüglich Gründe haben sollten, auch die Ausführungen (des in diesem Forum überwigend hochgeschätzten) Dr. Strum in Frage zu stellen.


Ob man wie mein Nephrologe eine Vitamin-D-Dosis unter 15 für mangelhaft, 15-29 für niedrig und über 30 für normal erachtet, oder höhere Werte für optimal erachtet, ist umstritten. Unbestritten ist, dass die beste Art der Vitamin D-Aufnahme (Bioverfügbarkeit) durch Nahrung und Sonnenaufnahme erfolgt. Da Zusatzaufnahme durch Kapsel Nebenwirkungen entfalten,  sollte man damit zurückhaltender sein (d.h. den erstrebten Vitamin D-Spiegel nicht zu hoch setzen). 
Gestatte mir zuletzt auszusprechen, dass ich - wie auch andere Forumteilnehmer - für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz (u.a. Übersetzungen) zu Dank verpflichtet bin. Dies ändert sich nicht daran, Deine aus meiner Sicht manchmal überbewertete Übertragungen  - etwa gegenüber Artikeln von Leibowitz und Strum - kritisch zu beurteilen, wie Du es selbst hinsichtlich Vitamin D-Dosis in Frage gestellt hast, nachdem Du vom Artikel erfahren hast, worauf Josef hingewiewsen hat (siehe oben, vgl. dort Deine weitere Stellungnahmen). 
Gruß, Samy

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Samy,

die Verfasserin des von mir verlinkten Artikels, Christine Gonzalez, führt imerhin 33 Literaturstellen an, die sie für ihren Artikel ausgewertet hat. Dass es zu jeder Studie eine Studie gibt, die zum gegenteiligen Ergebnis kommt, ist ein bekanntes Phänomen.

Deinen letzten Satz ("Dies ändert sich nicht daran...") verstehe ich leider nicht. Könntest Du ihn etwas entzerren?

Ralf

----------


## Samy

Hallo Ralf, 

der von mir offenbar mißverständlich formulierte letzte Satz möchte ich wie folgt verstanden wissen: Einserseits gebührt Dir Dank für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz im Forum. Andererseits wird infolge mancher von Dir favorisierten Autoren die Bedeutung einzelner Thesen - aus meiner Sicht - einseitig  überbewertet. In diesem Forum war u.a. von "Leibowitz- Lastigkeit" die Rede. Ich hatte versucht, auf die "Bonkhoff-Lastigkeit" im Forum hinzuweisen. 

Meine Kritik war nicht gegen Dich persönlich gerichtet, sondern gegen die Sache, gegen manche Deine - aus meiner Sicht - einseitige Auswahl der in Forum gesetzten Artikel. Dabei unterstelle ich Dir keinesfalls, nicht mit besten Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt zu haben. Vielmehr kritisiere ich, dass bestimmte fragliche Therapien in Forum über repersentiert sind. Ich kenne z.B. einen operierten Forumleser, der wegen Überbewertung von Strum-Thesen täglich 4 Kapsel Avodart einnahm. Ich schätze Strum auch, glaube aber, dass auch er als Mensch sich in einem oder anderem Punkt irren und die Bedeutung mancher Medikamente und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (die er zum Teil selbst vermarktet) überschätzen kann. 

In der Med-Literatur kann man unzählige Artikel ausfindig machen, die Jahrzehnte (bzw. Jahrhunderte) lang Thesen vertraten, die sich inzwischen als falsch erwiesen haben (z.B. die Überbewertung der gehärteten pflanzlichen gegenüber tierischen Fetten, z.B. die in USA seit 2007 verbotene Margarine gegenüber Schmalzfett). Die Anzahl der zitierten Literaturhinweise spricht zwar für die Fundiertheit einer Arbeit, jedoch nicht notwendig für deren Richtigkeit. Selbstverständlich bin ich als Laie weder in der Lage, die Richtigkeit noch die Falschheit einer Facharbeit zu belegen. Wohl aber sollte jeder Betroffene in Frage stellen, ob Thesen, die zur Übertherapie und überhöhten Medikamentenverzehr überreden, mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu vereinbaren sind - zumal mehr Patienten an ihre Ärzte und Medikamente sterben als an natürlichen Tod.

Ich bitte nochmals um Nachsicht für mein Unvermögen, meine Kritik deutsch und deutlich ausgesprochen zu haben. 
Alles Gute, Samy

----------


## RalfDm

Ich würde gerne die Meinung Anderer hierzu lesen.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> In der Hoffnung, dass die durch dieser Artikel ausgelöste Diskussion zur Erkenntnis beiträgt, dass alles, was nicht optimal (?) ist, kontraproduktiv wirkt, verbleib ich


Was ist denn optimal, Samy? Gilt immer nur das als optimal, was nach Deiner Einschätzung es sein könnte. Diese ganze Erbsenzählerei um Bonkhoff war schon nervig. Es gibt überall die Ausnahme von der Ausnahme. Selbst ich als intensiver Verfechter der Richtigkeit eines Ploidiebefundes, bin bereit zuzugeben, dass auch mal ein diploider Tumor dabei sein kann, der entgegen bekannter vorliegender 1000-facher anderer Ergebnisse, zur Metastasierung führen könnte.

Was ich aber, Samy, als überflüssig empfinde, ist Deine Kritik in Richtung Ralf wegen überzogener, einseitiger, also überwiegend persönlicher Einschätzungen bestimmter hier z. B. unter Kisp hinterlegter Bewertungen.  Ralf, der sich um dieses Forum verdient gemacht hat, ja, der dieses Forum nach dem Ableben von Uwe Peters zusammen mit einigen unverdrossenen Gefährten am Leben erhalten hat, sollte eigentlich eine so offen zur Schau getragene Mißfallenskundgebung erspart bleiben.

Samy, Du erinnerst mich ein wenig an "Die Geschichte mit dem Hammer", aus dem Buch von Paul Watzlawick mit dem Titel "Anleitung zum Unglücklichsein"* Hier* auf Seite 57 nachzulesen

*"Siehst du einen Riesen, so prüfe den Stand der Sonne und gibt Acht, ob es nicht der Schatten eines Zwerges ist".
*(Friedrich Nietzsche)

----------


## Samy

Hallo Harald, 
auf Deine polemische Argumente möchte ich hier nicht eingehen. Es sei lediglich vermerkt, dass ich auf Anfrage von Ralf näher dargelegt habe, was mit meiner mißverständlichen Formulierung gemeint war. Dass es um eine Kritik "aus meiner Sicht" ging, habe ich darin wiederholt deutlich gemacht. Auch was "optimal" ist, habe ich mit dem Fragezeichen versehen. 
Wahrscheinlich sind weltweit hunderttausende Urologen - zum Teil mit onkologischen Kenntnissen - tätig. Etwa tausend davon haben stark zur Erkenntnis beigetragen. Natürlich wäre vermessen, von Ralf und anderen Teilnehmern zu erwarten, der Fortschritt der Wissenschaft - hier bezüglich PCa - umfassend Rechnung zu tragen. Wohl aber dürfte die Kritik erlaubt sein, zu vermerken, dass die Überbewertung der Stellungnahmen einiger wenigen Persönlichkeiten wie Leibowitz, Strum und Bonkhoff (von denen die Med-Lliteratur anders als in disem Forum) kaum Notiz nimmt, im Ergebniss dazu führt, dass dieses Forum zu einer Nische von fragwürdigen Thesen abartet. Daniel sei Dank, dass er mit seinen Beiträgen zur Erweiterung der zuvor engen Sicht im Forum beigetragen hat.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Samy,




> was nicht optimal (?) ist, kontraproduktiv wirkt


es kann doch etwas nur kontraproduktiv sein, wenn geklärt ist - und das ist eben nicht geklärt - was optimal ist. Ich weiche mal vom Thema etwas ab. *Hier* wird gerade mal wieder jemand wach und meint: Should all cribriform prostate cancers be classified as Gleason 4 disease? Solche Beispiele lassen sich rund um die Uhr fortsetzen. Es hilft keinem weiter, einmal abgelassene vermeintliche Richtigkeiten oder Weisheiten für immer fest zu zementieren. Man muß auch mal bereit sein, zu erkennen, wenn etwas eben doch auch anders sein könnte. Samy, lass es Dir gut gehen. Die scherzhafte Einlage mit dem Hammer solltest Du nicht persönlich nehmen. Aber mit ein wenig Humor läuft alles viel ruhiger ab.


*"Viagra ist verschreibungspflichtig. Jetzt bekommt der Satz: Mein Arzt hat mich hängen lassen, eine völlig neue Bedeutung".*
(Harald Schmidt)

----------


## Samy

Hallo Harald, 
Du nimmst offenbar eine meine zugegeben mißlungene Formulierung zum Anlass, um Dich über meine Kritik an der Sache (die Du offenbar mit der Kritik an Person Ralf verwechselt) hinwegzusetzen.  
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich auf Deine erneute Polemik eingehen soll. Ich hielt es aber für unhöflich, sie unbeantwortet zu lassen, zumal Du mit Deinen Stellungnahmen mich persönlich ansprichst. Bitte aber habe Verständnis, dass ich künftig nur zur Sache Stellung nehmen werde. Denn ich habe anders als Du, wie Deine zahlreichen Stellungnahmen belegen, die Auseindersretzung mit unser PCa nicht zu meiner Lebensaufgabe gemacht und daher meine Zeit vorrangig dem Leben widmen möchte. Sollte ab Freitag auch zu sachlichen Argumenten keine Stellungnahme ergehen, so liegt es daran, dass ich mein Urlaub antrete und dort mich dem Ausland und nicht unser PCa widmen möchte.

----------


## JürgenS

Lieber Samy,
da muss sich bei dir ganz schön etwas angestaut haben, dass du dich zu so einem "roundhouse" hinreißen lässt.

Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn sich die tausend Uros/Onkos, die stark zur Erkenntnis beigetragen haben, in die Niederungen der PCa Betroffen begeben würden, um ihnen in der gleichen Weise wie die drei von dir genannten bei dem Management ihrer Erkrankung zur Seite stehen. Es gibt aber noch andere Onkologen wie Sartor, Scholz, Myers, die auch in diesem Forum zu Wort gekommen sind. Ich mag das Wort "mündiger Patient" nicht besonders, aber jeder mitdenke Betroffene dürfte wohl in der Lage sein, selbst zu entscheiden, wie er aus der Fülle der Informationen seinen Weg findet. Und die Bonkhoff Papiere haben in der med.Literatur ihren festen Platz, und nicht nur in diesem Forum. 

Ralf ist der sich am vorsichtigsten und neutralsten ausdrückende Teilnehmer dieses Forums, der nie versucht jemand in eine bestimmte Therapie zu lenken. Wenn du ihn dafür kritisierst, dass er bestimmte Papiere übersetzt und ins Forum stellt, ihm dabei unterstellst vorab eine subjektive Auswahl zu treffen , so finde ich dass nicht in Ordnung.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dieses Forum zu einer Nische von fragwürdigen Thesen verkommen ist, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, die nicht deiner Überzeugung entsprechenden und nicht dich persönlich betreffenden Posts zu ignorieren.

JürgenS

----------


## Samy

Hallo JürgenS,

wenn Du einen Blick auf die Aufsätze unter KISP wirfst, wirst Du entnehmen, dass Aufsätze von Leibowitz und Eichhorn, der als Jünger Strum in Deutschland fungiert, dominieren. 

Um bei dem Aufsatz über Vitamin-D zu bleiben (der Gegenstnd dieses Tread ist) nehmen wir etwa den Aufsatz von Leibowitz über Calcitrol - abrufbar unter http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._Calcitrol.pdf. Abgesehen davon, dass dieser Aufsatz  in Ich-Form verfasst und dessen ungeachtet von "Dr. Bob" (Leibowitz) "und Dr. Steve" (Tucker) unterschrieben ist, schmückt der Autor sich mit fremden Federn und stellt Behauptungen auf, die unhaltbar sind.

Ralf halte ich für einen überaus inteligenten Mann mit fundierten Kenntnissen. Diesen Eindruck gewann ich nicht nur 2004 beim Treffen in Münchner U-Bahn, sondern auch aus seinen diversen, wohl überlegten Stellungnahmen. Daher ist es für mich unverständlich, dass er sich die Mühe gemacht hat, diesen stilistisch und inhaltlich fragwürdigen Aufsatz zu übersetzen und in Forum zu setzen. Dies ist möglicherweise aus seiner einstigen Bewunderung für "Dr. Bob" zu erklären, wie sein weiterer Bericht: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...uch_tucker.pdf nahelegt. Der Aufsatz ist 2003 verfasst und übersetzt und ich bin sicher, dass Ralf inzwischen die gebotene Disatanz gewonnen hat und aufgrund seines derzeitigen Kenntnisstandes einen solchen difussen Aufsatz nicht für Übersetzungswert erachtet hätte. 

In der Hoffnung anhand eines Belegs dargelegt haben, dass meine Kritik sich gegen die Sache ( aber nicht gegen die Person Ralf) richtet, verbleibe ich. Samy

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe, auch um selbst einen Überblick zu gewinnen,  mal versucht, eine Auflistung der Texte zu erstellen, die ich entweder solo oder in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen im Laufe der letzten wohl neun Jahre übersetzt und in den KISP-"Texten" gesammelt habe. Das sieht dann so aus:


                 Beer, Dr. Tomasz, et al.
                 Wöchentlich verabreichtes hochdosiertes Calcitriol und                 Docetaxel bei metastasiertem androgenunanhängigen Prostatakrebs

                 Brosman, Stanley A.
                 Active Surveillance für lokal begrenzten Prostatakrebs

                 Folkman, Dr. Judah
                 CancerWarrior  Kämpfer gegen den Krebs

                 Gonzales, Christine
                 Vitamin-D-Supplementierung: Eine Aktualisierung

                 Guess, Brad W.
                 Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs  "Wozu überhaupt?"

                 Leibowitz, Dr. Robert L.
                 Hormonblockade gegen radikale lokale Therapien  Und der                 Sieger ist....

                 Leibowitz, Dr. Robert L.
                 Dreifache Hormonblockade  Aktualisierung vom März 2004

                 Leibowitz, Dr. Robert L.
                 Prostatakrebs in allen Stadien behandeln und besiegen

                 Leibowitz, Dr. Robert L.
                 Der Testosteronspiegel und Prostatakrebs  je höher, desto                 besser

                 Leibowitz, Dr. Robert L.
                 Über Statine

                 Leibowitz, Dr. Robert L.
                 Calcitriol und das Thomas-Beer-Protokoll

                 Leibowitz, Robert L., M.D. und Tucker, Steven, M.D.
                 Dr. Bobs und Dr. Steves Liste empfohlener Vitamine

                 McDermed, Dr. Jonathan
                 Das intelligente Verwenden des PSA für das Management von                 Prostatakrebs

                 Myers, Dr. Charles E.
                 Androgenresistenz *

                 Prostate Oncology Specialists
                 Wie den Nebenwirkungen einer Hormonblockade vorgebeugt werden                 kann

                 Scholz, Dr. Mark
                 Neu diagnostizierter Prostatakrebs  Das Abschätzen der                 Wahlmöglichkeiten *

                 Sölétormos, Dr. med. György
                 Blutwerte bei der Überwachung von Patienten unter                 Chemotherapie

                 Strum, Stephen B., M.D.
                 Bor  bewahrt die Knochen, Gelenke, Neuronen und verringert                 vielleicht das Risiko für Prostatakrebs

                 Strum, Stephen B., M.D.
                 Auf die Biologie des Prostatakrebses hören

                 Strum, Stephen B., M.D.
                 Was wir in den letzten zehn Jahren über den Prostatakrebs                 gelernt haben sollten *

                 Strum, Stephen B., M.D. und Pogliano, Donna
                 Was jeder Arzt, der Männer behandelt, wissen sollte

                 The Angeles Clinic
                 Wirkungen von Chemotherapien

                 Tisman, Glenn, M.D.
                 Das Anwenden von Nomogrammen zur Vorhersage des pathologischen                 Stadiums und des Behandlungsergebnis*ses bei                 Prostatakrebspatienten

                 Tucker, Dr. Steven J.
                 Behandlungsbeispiel für einen Patienten mit Prostata*krebs                 und Knochenmetastasen, der bereits mehrere Chemo- und                 Bestrahlungstherapien hinter sich hat




* Beteiligung als Mitübersetzer

Es ist richtig, dass Leibowitz und Strum stark vertreten sind - aber woran liegt's? Dass auch deutsche Ärzte kompetent sind, ist gar keine Frage. Das Problem ist, dass es in deutschen akademischen medizinischen Kreisen verpönt und unakademisch ist, für das "Laienpublikum" zu schreiben - man adressiert seinesgleichen.  Wo sind die deutschen _Insights_? Daniel Schmidt, Dr. Frank Eichhorn, fs und Prof. Bonkhoff sind löblichen Ausnahmen. Die Amerikaner  oder jedenfalls einige von ihnen  kennen solchen Dünkel weniger, und sie sind es, von denen wir lernen können und in den Pioniertagen dieses Forums, so ab dem Jahr 2001, auch viel gelernt haben. Aus jener Zeit stammen auch viele der oben aufgelisteten Texte.
Wenn hier im Forum Leibowitz genannt wird, dann meist als Synonym für die Dreifache Hormonblockade. Tatsächlich handeln aber von den sieben oben aufgelisteten Leibowitz-Artikeln nur die ersten 2½ von der DHB, bei den anderen geht es um andere Themen rund um den Prostatakrebs  Ernährung, Medikamente, Chemotherapie. 
Samy, ich nehme Dein Lob für meine Arbeit dankend an, aber mit "einseitige Auswahl der in Forum gesetzten Artikel" liegst Du, denke ich, etwas daneben.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wohl aber dürfte die Kritik erlaubt sein, zu vermerken, dass die Überbewertung der Stellungnahmen einiger wenigen Persönlichkeiten wie Leibowitz, Strum und Bonkhoff (von denen die Med-Lliteratur anders als in disem Forum) kaum Notiz nimmt, im Ergebniss dazu führt, dass dieses Forum zu einer Nische von fragwürdigen Thesen abartet


Die erwähnte medizinische Literatur würde ich gern von Dir erläutert haben, weil ich sie noch nicht entdeckt habe, und von Bonkhoff haben auch gestandene Mediziner schon eine Ahnung. Fragwürdige Thesen, wenn Du die als solche erkannt hast, solltest Du dann ignorieren. Diese Fähigkeit solltest Du aber auch anderen Forumslesern zugestehen.




> Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich auf Deine erneute Polemik eingehen soll.


Genau Nach 37 Minuten kam Deine Bemerkung zu Polemik, die ich nach dem Lesen  meiner zweiten Stellungnahme nicht entdecken konnte. Nun solltest Du das Thema abhaken, Deinen Koffer ohne Hektik packen und mal so richtig abschalten, und vor allem auf andere Gedanken kommen. Mein Leben ist auch außerhalb von der Beschäftigung mit PCa lebenswert, worauf Du mit mir ständig anstoßen könntest. Es lohnt sich also nicht, Gedanken über meine fehlende Lebensqualität zu verschwenden, ich erlebe sie nämlich täglich aufs Neue, und Dir sei sie ebenso vergönnt.

*"Ich sorge mich nie um die Zukunft. Sie kommt früh genug".
*(Albert Einstein)

----------


## Samy

Hallo Ralf,

mein Anliegen, - nach 6 Monatiger Enthaltsamkeit - den oben umstrittenen Artikel ins Forum zu setzen, bestand darin, auf Nebenwirkungen der übermäßigen Medikamenten-Verzehr aufmerksam zu machen. Dabei habe ich - entgegen Haralds  Behauptung - auch zu optimaler Dosis von Vitamin D-Derivate u.a. wie folgt Stellung genommen:"Zur Aufgabe der Medizin im 21. Jhdt zählt u.a., die optimale Dosis von Medikamenten (je nach genetischer Veranlagung) individuell festzulegen. Bei Vitamin D ist ferner die geographische Gegebenheit zu berücksichtigen (etwa ob jemand aus sonnigen Süden oder sonnenarmen Norden stammt nach der Devise ...: "Was die Deutschen umbringt, heilt die Russen").  Ob man wie mein Nephrologe eine Vitamin-D-Dosis unter 15 für mangelhaft, 15-30 für niedrig und über 30 für normal hält, oder höhere Werte für optimal erachtet, bleibt wohl umstritten. Unbestritten ist, dass die beste Art der Vitamin D-Aufnahme (Bioverfügbarkeit) durch Nahrungs- und Sonnenaufnahme erfolgt. Da die Medikamenten Nebenwirkungen entfalten, sollte man mit deren Dosis zurückhaltend üben (d.h. den erstrebten Vitamin D-Spiegel nicht zu hoch setzen)." 
Meine Kritik, wonach"die Überbewertung der Stellungnahmen einiger wenigen Persönlichkeiten wie Leibowitz, Strum und Bonkhoff  (von denen die Meld-Literatur anders als in diesem Forum kaum Notiz nimmt), im Ergebnis dazu führt, dass dieses Forum zu einer Nische von fragwürdigen Thesen abartet",war hierzu insoweit relevant, soweit diese Stellungnahmen zur Übertherapie und erhöhten Medikamenten- und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel-Verzehr verleiten (vgl. die Liste von Dutzenden Tumormarker, deren Überprüfung Prof. Bonkhoff u.a. bei Verdacht der in PCa äußerst selten auftretende neuroendokrine Tumoren für erforderlich hält, was wiederum LowRoad dazu verleitet hat, anhand seiner umfangreichen Recherchen diese Liste um weitere Tumormarker zu ergänzen). 

Niemand bestreitet Dein Recht, eine oder andere Autorität zu favorisieren und deren Aufsätze nach Gutdünken ins Forum zu setzen. Meine Kritik ist insoweit vom Belang, soweit  Deine Auswahl manche Forumleser (wie mich 2005) zu Übertherapie verleitet.

*Vor meinem Urlaubsantritt eine Schlussbemerkung: Unruhestifter, wie ich zu Unrecht bei manchen aktiven Forumteilnehmern gelte, tragen zur Belebung des Forums bei. 
In der Hoffnung, dass meine Beiträge zu Hinterfragen mancher eingefleischten Überzeugungen (s.u. PS) beiträgt, verbleibe und verabschiede ich mich hiermit vom Forum solange ich einen weiteren Anlass finde, um erneut zur Verärgerung und somit zur Belebung des Forums beizutragen. 
*
Samy

*PS: Zur Sache einige Aphorismen von Friedrich Nietzsche,* die ich einst an die Adresse des vormals Hutschi, dann Pinguin und nunmehr Harald_1933 richtete:  



> *"Überzeugungen sind gefährlichere Feinde der Wahrheit als die Lüge."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 483)
> *Man lasse sich nicht irreführen: große Geister sind Skeptiker. (...) Überzeugungen sind Gefängnisse.* (Antichrist # 54) 
> *"Erst, wenn die Überzeugung aufhört, Überzeugung zu sein, darf sie Eintritt in die Wissenschaft erlangen."* (Fröhliche Wissenschaft V # 344)
> *"Überzeugung ist der Glaube, in irgend einem Punkte der Erkenntnis im Besitze der unbedingten Wahrheit zu sein. Dieser Glaube setzt also voraus, dass es unbedingte Wahrheiten gebe; ebenfalls, dass jene vollkommenen Methoden gefunden seien, um zu ihnen zu gelangen; endlich, dass jeder, der Überzeugungen habe, sich dieser vollkommenen Methoden bediene. Alle drei Aufstellungen beweisen sofort, dass der Mensch der Überzeugungen nicht der Mensch des wissenschaftlichen Denkens ist."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 630) 
> *"Das Halbwissen ist siegreicher als das Ganzwissen: es kennt die Dinge einfacher, als sie sind, und macht daher seine Meinung fasslicher und überzeugender."* (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 578)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

Ich möchte noch einmal auf das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads, nämlich zur umstrittenen Dosierung von Vitamin D 3 zurückkommen. Auf dem Beipackzettel der von mir bevorzugten Vigantoletten 1000 I.E ist z. B. vermerkt: Was müssen Sie vor der Einnahme beachten?

Vigantoletten 1000 I.E. darf nicht eingenommen werden,
 - wenn Sie überempfindlich (allergisch) gegenüber Colecalciferol, Soja, Erdnuss oder einen der sonstigen Bestandteile von Vigantoletten 1000 I.E. sind.
 - wenn Sie unter Hypercalcämie (erhöhte Calciumkonzentration im Blut) leiden und/oder
 - wenn Sie Hypercalciurie (erhöhte Calciumkonzentration im Harn) haben.

Diese Hinweise haben mich anfänglich schon etwas verunsichert oder stutzig gemacht. Mit einer gewissen Skepsis habe ich dann doch mit der täglichen Medikation begonnen.* Hier* ist der vollständige Beipackzettel nachzulesen.

Um diesen schon strapazierten Thread nicht unnötig mit ein paar zusätzlichen Schilderungen, die in erster Linie für Samy gedacht sind, zu belasten, werde ich dafür die Plauderecke in Anspruch nehmen.

*"Menschenkenntnis erlangt man nicht dadurch, dass man die Menschen zu kritisieren, sondern dadurch, dass man sie zu verstehen sucht"
*(Willy Reichert)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Samy,

den in meinem letzten Beitrag angekündigten Thread in der Plauderecke habe ich wegen Überlänge verworfen. Zudem hätte er zu viel persönliches Erleben enthalten, was hier im Forum auf wenig Zustimmung gestoßen wäre.




> PS: Zur Sache einige Aphorismen von Friedrich Nietzsche, die ich einst an die Adresse des vormals Hutschi, dann Pinguin und nunmehr Harald_1933 richtete:


Du hast den Harro (Hutschi) vergessen, der nach knapp 2900 Beiträgen frustriert versucht hatte, alles zu löschen, was von ihm verzapft wurde. Es gab auch noch den Ausrutscher Thorolf, der dank Ralf begnadigt wieder seinen alten Namen Hutschi bekam um danach zum  Pinguin zu mutieren. Harald_1933 möchte im Forum gern bis zu seinem Ableben dabei sein, und zwar mit möglicherweise guten und auch weniger perfekt gelungenen Aktivitäten.

Ich begrüße Dein Interesse an Nietzsches Wirken und Werken. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_Nietzsche
Ich kann mich allerdings nicht mehr erinnern, in welchem Zusammenhang Du mir die Aphorismen vorrangig aus "Menschliches,Allzumenschliches" vor Augen geführt hast. Sie sind aber auch heute noch bei mir gut aufgehoben, also vielen Dank nachträglich. Nietzsche hat ja neben diesen Aphorismen tatsächlich auch noch 297 Zitate zu Papier gebracht. Hier eine kleine Kostprobe:

Viel von sich reden, kann auch ein Mittel sein, sich zu verbergen.
Das Wiederfinden dessen, was der Mensch in die Dinge gesteckt hat, heißt sich Wissenschaft.
Viele sind hartnäckig in Bezug auf den einmal eingeschlagenen Weg, wenige in Bezug auf das Ziel.
Sobald ihr handeln wollt, müsst ihr die Tür zum Zweifel verschliessen. 
In Wahrheit heißt etwas wollen, ein Experiment machen, um zu erfahren, was wir können.
In Wahrheit heißt etwas wollen, ein Experiment machen, um zu erfahren, was wir können.
Mutige Leute überredet man dadurch zu einer Handlung, daß man dieselbe gefährlicher darstellt, als sie ist.
Man hört nur die Fragen, auf welche man imstande ist, eine Antwort zu geben.
Wer ein Warum hat, dem ist kein Wie zu schwer.
Wer sich stets zu viel geschont hat, der kränkelt zuletzt an seiner vielen Schonung. Gelobt sei, was hart macht! (Also sprach Zarathustra)
Der Besitz der Wahrheit ist nicht schrecklich, sondern langweilig, wie jeder Besitz.
Du musst Chaos in dir haben um einen tanzenden Stern zu gebären.
Die Dummheit der Guten ist unergründlich.
Der Vorteil des schlechten Gedächtnisses ist, dass man dieselben guten Dinge mehrere Male zum ersten Mal genießt.

In *diesem* Thread unter dem Titel "Biopsieergebnis bist Du mit Beitrag 41 in die Diskussion eingetreten. Diesen lebhaften Thread fand ich bei der Suche nach Deinem Beitrag, mit dem Du mir Nietzsches Ergüsse aus "Menschliches, Allzumenschliches" gewidmet haben könntest. In diesem Thread, lieber Samy, hast Du Dich wahrlich auch schon bemüht, für Deine Überzeugung Zustimmung zu bekommen. Ich freue mich füer dieses Forum, dass Du mit dazu beiträgst, auch umstrittene Fakten nicht einfach unter den Tisch zu kehren, sondern mal wieder aufs Tablett zu bringen, denn nur so bleibt der besondere Charakter dieses Forum erhalten.

P.S.: Auch *diesen* Thread, Samy, fand ich heute noch lesenswert.  

*"Nur Pessimisten schmieden das Eisen, solange es heiss ist. Optimisten vertrauen darauf, dass es nicht erkaltet".
*(Peter Bamm)

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Hutschi,

das ist mal ein Spruch der zutrifft - du scheinst ja ne' Menge zu verbergen zu haben...

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Kurtka

Übersetztes Zitat aus einem längeren Artikel aus Life Extension vom 13.9.2011

*"Verdoppelung des Vitamin-D-Spiegels könnte die Lebenserwartung um zwei Jahre verlängern*

In der September 2011 Ausgabe des European Journal of Clinical Nutrition schließt WB Grant von der Sunlight, Nutrition and Health Research Center in San Francisco, eine Verdopplung des eigenen Serumspiegel von Vitamin D könnte die Lebenserwartung um durchschnittlich zwei Jahre erhöhen.

Dr. Grant nutzte epidemiologische Studien, randomisierte, kontrollierte klinische Studien und Meta-Analysen für seine Bewertung. Seine Methodik nutzte die Identifizierung der wichtigsten Krankheiten, für die mit hohen Vitamin D-Spiegel mit einer Reduktion der Inzidenz und Mortalität assoziiert war, die Bestimmung der Stärke der Evidenz-und Vitamin-Dosis-Wirkungs-Beziehungen der Sterblichkeitsrate für jede Art von Krankheit und erhielt so die Weltgesundheitsorganisations- Mortalitätsraten für das Jahr 2004 für verschiedene Regionen und bestimmte so den mittleren Serum-Vitamin-D-Spiegel für sechs Regionen und die Mortalitätsrate Reduktion für jede Region. ..."

Grüße
Kurtka

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Ralf,

ich sehe heute zufällig diesen von Dir verlinkten Beitrag. Besten Dank für die Übersetzung. Die Tabelle ist meines Wissens nach fehlerhaft. 10.000 I.E. erhöhen den Blutspiegel um ca. 1 ng/ml. Das betrifft eine einmalige Gabe. 

Wenn man seinen Vitamin D3 - Spiegel um 20 ng/ml steigern möchte, muss somit eine Aufsättigung mit 200.000 I.E. erfolgen. Das sind 10 Kapseln "Dekristol 20.000". Dr. von Helden schlägt vor, diese mit jeweils 5 Kapseln pro Tag einzunehmen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es noch auf seiner Internetseite steht, denn er hat jetzt ein Buch geschrieben, wo er an diesem Wissen (als armer Hausarzt) etwas verdienen möchte. Die Idee der "Aufsättigung" mit Vitamin D3, um schnell einen verbesserten Spiegel im Blutserum zu erhalten, hat er wohl als erster vorgeschlagen. Amerikanische Schlaumeier wollten sich das patentieren lassen. Was daraus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht. 

Man kann davon ausgehen, dass jeder Mensch in unseren Breiten, der sich nicht von Ende Frühjahr bis Anfang Herbst täglich, unbedeckt (Arme, Beine) zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten in der Sonne (möglichst mittags) aufhält, einen Mangel hat.

Nach der Aufsättigung sollten dann regelmäßig zwischen 3.000 bis 7.000 I.E. oder mehr zugeführt werden. Sonst baut sich der Spiegel wieder ab. Im Neuen Buch von Dr. Coy, u.a. mit Gastautor Prof. Spitz, wird eine Blutprobe zweimal im Jahr empfohlen (25-OH-VItamin D3). Prof. Spitz weist auch darauf hin, dass bei entsprechend hohen Dosen, Vitamin D3 nicht mit mehr Einnahme von Kombipräparaten mit Calcium genommen werden darf. 

Nach mir vorliegenden aktuellen Informationen sind bis 200 ng/ml  25-OH-Vitamin D3 i.S. unbedenklich. Die meisten dürften vielleicht 8 bis 16 ng/ml haben. Als  Krebsschutz werden vorbeugend eher 60 ng/ml und bei Krebs bis 150 ng/ml  empfohlen. 

Vitamin D3 - Substitution sollte in Verbindung mit Vitamin K gemacht werden. Dieses verhindert Calcifizierung der Adern, aber auch Augen und schützt vor dem Abbau von Calcium aus den Knochen. Außerdem sorgt es, wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben hatte, für den Einbau in die Knochen, in dem es eben den Einbau in Weichteile verhindert. Thema: Metastasen. 

Die LEF hat deshalb als Ergänzung für ihre Multivitaminpräparate, "LEF Mix" oder "Two per Day", den "Super Booster". Dieser enthält Vitamin K1 und K2 sowie andere wichtige, ergänzende Bestandteile wie Gamma-Tocopherol. Gamma-Tocopherol muss ergänzt werden, um einer einseitigen Wirkung von Alpha-Tocopherol entgegen zu wirken, welches in üblichen Vitaminpräparaten enthalten ist, aber auch sehr häufig als Konservierungsmittel verwendet wird. Studien der letzten Jahre, bei denen Auswirkungen von Vitamin E untersucht wurden, wurden meist mit Alpha-Tocopherol durchgeführt, so dass ungünstige Ergebnisse vorprogrammiert waren. 


Dieses Wissen ändert sich in hoher Geschwindigkeit.

For longer and healthier life

Wolfgang

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang




> Vitamin D3 - Substitution sollte in Verbindung mit Vitamin K gemacht  werden. Dieses verhindert Calcifizierung der Adern, aber auch Augen und  schützt vor dem Abbau von Calcium aus den Knochen. Außerdem sorgt es,  wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben hatte, für den Einbau in  die Knochen, in dem es eben den Einbau in Weichteile verhindert. Thema:  Metastasen.


Wie ich schon früher einmal auf unkritische Vitaminsubstitutionen hingewiesen habe, ist bei der *Einnahme von Cumarinderivaten (z.B. Marcumar)* auf die Substitution von *Vitamin K unbedingt zu verzichten*, weil die Wirkung von Markumar quasi aufgehoben wird. Da besonders bei verschiedenen Hormontherapien des Prostatakarzinoms Thrombose- und Embolieneigung besteht, wäre ich mit Vitamin K sehr vorsichtig, wenn auch die eigenständigen Vitamin-K-Reduktasen keinen direkten Hinweis auf Trombosen zulassen. Auf die Kombination von Calzium und D3 bei erhöhter D3-Einnahme hast Du ja schon hingewiesen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Heribert,

danke für den Hinweis zu Blutgerinnungshemmern, wie Marcumar. Den sollte man immer mit anbringen. Dieser Hinweis ist aber beim Super Booster der LEF, oder dem separaten Vitamin K - Präparat enthalten. Sollte man nach ärztlicher Anweisung kein zusätzliches Vitamin K aufnehmen dürfen, muss zu einem üblichen Multivitamin-Präparat mit Vitamin E Alpha-Tocopherol ein separates Präparat mit allen 4 Tocopherolen genommen werden.

K-Vitamine, regeln die Blutgerinnung, sowohl runter als auch hoch. 

Zitat aus Wikipedia: "
... Damit hat Vitamin K eine  wesentliche Funktion in der Regulierung der Blutgerinnung.[4] * Hohe Dosierunge*n von Vitamin K (bis 40 mg tgl.) *gehen nicht mit*  pathologisch veränderten Gerinnungswerten (z. B. *einer verstärkten  Blutgerinnung und Thromboseneigung*) einher, da die erhöhte Gerinnungsneigung und Fibrinolyse im Gleichgewicht bleiben.[5]


*Gerinnungshemmende Arzneistoffe* der Cumarin-Gruppe wie Phenprocoumon oder Warfarin *können durch vergleichsweise kleine Mengen Vitamin K (1 mg) in ihrer  Wirkung aufgehoben werden*; sind sie im Einsatz, darf kein Vitamin K  zusätzlich zur normalen Nahrung gegeben werden."


Dieses Vitamin, besser die K-Vitamine, werden seit kurzer Zeit als extrem wichtig zur Ergänzung von Vitamin D3 bezeichnet.

Mir war wichtig, falls jemand die Übersetzung von Ralf zur Wissensermittlung heranzieht, auf die fehlerhafte Angabe der Steigerung von 25-OH-Vitamin D3 durch Supplemente hinzuweisen. Die dort angegebenen Mengen führen zum Nachlassen des Spiegels;  mit 2.000 I.E. pro Tag vielleicht gerade noch zum Erhalt, des meist suboptimalen Levels.

Rudolf hat das von mir erwähnte Buch von Dr. Coy & Co bereits vorgestellt. In diesem wird, als eine von mehreren Säulen im Kampf gegen den Krebs, und zur Vorbeugung, Vitamin D3 ausführlich vorgestellt. 

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Samy

Hallo Harald, ich bitte um Nachsicht, dass ich Deine Anfrage (siehe oben Nr. 24) erst heute verspätet beantworte, denn ich war lange im Forum abwesend und nahm Deine Anfrage erst heute zur Kenntnis. 
Auf Nietzsches Zitate berief ich mich damals in meinem an Dich gerichteten Beitrag vom 7.05.2006 (Nr. 55 im Tread: Diagnostik/Rezidiv ??). Um Dir die Suche zu erleichtern, zitiere ich im folgenden diesen Beitrag wörtlich:  




> *Hallo Hutschi, 
> an Deinen Beiträgen finde ich beachtenswert, dass Du sie stets mit einem Spruch beendest. Auch wenn sie mir nicht alle gefallen und Du dabei meist den Autor jedoch nicht die Quelle (die entscheidend ist, um die Autenzität der Zitate zu überprüfen) angibst, finde ich, dass ein treffender Spruch mehr sagt als tausend Wörter. 
> Das Problem in diesem Forum (wie sonst auch in der Welt) ist nicht die Verkennung der sogenannten "letzten Wahrheiten", sondern die fest gefahrenen Überzeugungen. Daher finde ich folgende Aphorismen von Friedrich Nietzsche erwähnenswert: 
> "Überzeugungen sind gefährlichere Feinde der Wahrheit als die Lüge." (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 483)
>  Man lasse sich nicht irreführen: große Geister sind Skeptiker. (...) Überzeugungen sind Gefängnisse. (Antichrist # 54): 
> "Erst, wenn die Überzeugung aufhört, Überzeugung zu sein, darf sie Eintritt in die Wissenschaft erlangen." (Fröhliche Wissenschaft V # 344)
>  "Überzeugung ist der Glaube, in irgend einem Punkte der Erkenntnis im Besitze der unbedingten Wahrheit zu sein. Dieser Glaube setzt also voraus, dass es unbedingte Wahrheiten gebe; ebenfalls, dass jene vollkommenen Methoden gefunden seien, um zu ihnen zu gelangen; endlich, dass jeder, der Überzeugungen habe, sich dieser vollkommenen Methoden bediene. Alle drei Aufstellungen beweisen sofort, dass der Mensch der Überzeugungen nicht der Mensch des wissenschaftlichen Denkens ist." (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 630) 
> "Das Halbwissen ist siegreicher, als das Ganzwissen: es kennt die Dinge einfacher, als sie sind, und macht daher seine Meinung fasslicher und überzeugender." (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches IX # 578)*


Mit der Bitte, mich auch künftig zu entschuldigen, falls eine Stellungnahme - wegen Forum-Abwesenheit - nicht promt erfolgt.

Gruß, Samy

----------

